# Squamous cell carcinoma - I need help!



## AmyT (Sep 8, 2009)

I need help!  Auditing this chart for HCC.  I have a patient with squamous cell carcinoma of the anal canal, recurrence 8 years later.  Not sure which protocols to use.


----------

